# Sure way to find chukers



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I had to go to a communications site to do some repairs just after the big snow storm Thursday.
As I passed the first guzzler I thought, "why didn't I bring my shot gun"?
I was watching for quail as I was going up the road, I went as far as I could and then unloaded the ATV with tracks and started up the mountain. As I came around the first bend there were about 15 to 20 chuckers in the road, they flew up the hill about 15 yards landed and just started walking through the snow, and my shot gun was at home   .

Coming back down the mountain I was watching for them but they had moved out of that draw, I loaded the atv and started out of the canyon and there running up the wash to the side of the road was a good covey of quail.

Well next time I will remember my shot gun. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

then next time they wount be there. that how it works.Hope they are there for you the next time.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I did the same thing mountain biking a couple years ago. I was blazing down this road near Moab, and I kicked up half a dozen chukars and about 50 quail. As has been said, a sure recipe to not see them again is to take your shotgun along!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I see quail in the neighborhood all the time. O*-- *(u)*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I find that I am the best hunter in the world when I dont have a firearm to shoot. But as soon as the gun is in hand....

I am still looking for a guzzler. Cant find any


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Well, I had to go to a communications site to do some repairs just after the big snow storm Thursday.
> As I passed the first guzzler I thought, "why didn't I bring my shot gun"?
> I was watching for quail as I was going up the road, I went as far as I could and then unloaded the ATV with tracks and started up the mountain. As I came around the first bend there were about 15 to 20 chuckers in the road, they flew up the hill about 15 yards landed and just started walking through the snow, and my shot gun was at home   .
> 
> ...


Been there done that. The thing that kept me from taking the shotgun was instant termination of caught with one in a company vehicle. I did find MANY guzzlers in the west desert though. Now that I have a new hunting partner, I will have to cash in on the data collected over the years. One of the FEW things I miss about maintaining communication towers. The poor guy who replaced me stopped by today and said he put in over 90 hours last week mostly at night. Dang I'm glad those days are gone!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pro, you make me envy you sometimes. My wife owns the company I work for so as of yet she hasn't made any rules about guns, :wink: infact going by yourself out to some of the remote sites I would recommend my techs to take one if they were alone, however we usually take two men for safety reasons unless it is me. But then again I am almost never unarmed but the defense rounds are too expensive to have tried to take a chuker or quail with a .40 cal.  which I was wearing at the time.


----------

